# Fat guy losing weight



## mber (May 5, 2011)

Hello, I'm a not a fat as I use to be guy here looking for tips and work out routines.  I feel Like I'm finally feel like i'm on a roll now.  I'm 6'2'' down to 231lbs from 265.    Been trading in that fat for muscle and I feel great!  I may not know you but thanks for all the motivation everyone provides in these forums.


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mber* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 5, 2011)

Welcome broski


----------



## grynch888 (May 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## T.R.U (May 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jbzjacked (May 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## mber (May 6, 2011)

How accurate are those little digital calipers?  I dont know what i was when i started but i'm at 23% now.  I know that still sucks but considering i went from a 40 inch waist to a 36 which now a little loose, I'm moving in the right direction.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to the site.  Right on!  You are on your way to your goals.  There are may people here with amazing advice.


----------



## minimal (May 6, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## fightclub13501 (May 7, 2011)

Never fat just bulking bro....


----------



## dgp (May 7, 2011)

The digital calipers are almost dead on.  I have tested them against skin fold they are only a very small variance between the two.


----------



## jocksox (May 7, 2011)

*First Post*

Thought I would make my first post here and give you two thumbs up for the goals, effort and success.  

Baby steps are fine just keep walking.


----------



## zok37 (May 7, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## mber (May 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------

